
How You Can Be a Less Politically Polarizing Person - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/how-you-can-be-a-less-politically-polarizing-person
======
ggm
Something that I believe, and learned many years ago is that false moral
equivalents abound in left vs right. It is not the case that arguments
equipoise around some mythical middle in all cases. If you believe in welfare,
the only valid argument is how much, not if at all. If you believe in gun
control there is no non-polarised position facing somebody who doesn't.

